

We use your own cookies against you: raising the price on tickets - zalew
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1caomf/what_are_some_useful_secrets_from_your_job_that/c9es3w2

======
DigitalSea
I heard of this practice a long time ago from a few colleagues, not everyone
does it but apparently it is a technique employed by a few. It's really smart
when you think about it, something not many people would think of. While there
is no evidence of anyone doing this, it's apparently one of those "in the
industry" things that some know of.

------
lemontart
I believe there is no proof of a real world airline doing this. Happy to hear
otherwise though!

